# Car engine oil



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all

Hope you all had a good xmas. Does anyone know where, other than petrol stations, where we can buy some car engine oil that isn't going to cost us the earth?

Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Carrefour, leeroy merlin, and any car parts and spares shops???

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Look for a shop that says " Recambios". The price of "proper" oil doesn't vary much.


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies guys.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Eroski are quite cheap


----------

